# Right angle drill/impact



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm currently installing drawers in my cabinets & driving in screws with my 12v & 18v just not working good in the tight areas. 
So I'm looking to get a right angle drill or impact driver. Craftsman has a cordless impact for $100, HF has corded drill for $35, Milwaukee has a drill for $140 at hd and not sure what other brands are out their yet.
I'll like to know if anyone has any reviews or opinion on a right angle drill?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Right angle drills are a special use tool---I suggest the Harbor Freight---

Small right angle drills, even high quality ones are fragile---so use it only when you need the special tool--don't be tempted to use it for heavy work.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a hitachi 12volt wh10dcl rt angle impact driver that works great driving screw! For corded angle drills the craftsman mini t is great for driving and the Bosch 1132vsr is great for drilling.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

I also have a 9.6 makita rt angle drill. The one that uses the stick 9.6 battery. It is 0-800rpm. Low torque drill that shuts off often(it has a built in overload protection). I seldom use it!


----------



## robbt (Jul 1, 2011)

I have used the Makita rt angle 9.6 cordless unit. The head is rather bulky and lacks in the power, but now the batteries are getting worn and hard to replace. I have been using the Milwaukee rt angle attachment. It has a adjustable handle on the side for control, all metal construction. Used in on a drill as well as a impact driver for small screws. Expect it is not good for the tool, but has yet to fall apart on me. Nice and compact, but does take two hand, one on the attachment and one on the drill. And cheaper then a new right angle tool. think I payed less then $50 when I got mine.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a Ryobi 18v right angle drill that has been good to me.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Do you have a cordless set now? If you already have good batteries, it may be worthwhile to add on a bare tool to your set.

Otherwise, here's a nice Milwaukee LI-Ion for $115, Recon Ni-Cd for $93
A recon Dewalt corded for $122
A Bosch recon Li-Ion for $104
There are many others at this price range. 

I think I'd personally go with the Bosch Recon or the Milwaukee Li-Ion myself. A cord would be a pain in close quarters.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

Steven B said:


> I'm currently installing drawers in my cabinets & driving in screws with my 12v & 18v just not working good in the tight areas.
> So I'm looking to get a right angle drill or impact driver. Craftsman has a cordless impact for $100, HF has corded drill for $35, Milwaukee has a drill for $140 at hd and not sure what other brands are out their yet.
> I'll like to know if anyone has any reviews or opinion on a right angle drill?


Hi Steven - I wonder if you really need a right angle driver or just a compact screwdriver like this one:
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-LI3000-Lithium-Ion-Screwdriver/dp/B000B8N41S

I've had one of these for about 3 years now and it's amazing how many times I reach for it.:yes:

This may be another option:
http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-PD600-Screwdriver-Articulating/dp/B0000C6DXE/ref=pd_cp_hi_4

_disclaimer - I am in no way associated with B&D. I think Makita and some others make similar.. these were just handy examples._


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for great replies. I've got ridged 18v & porter cable 12v(I use for work) and none of them carry a cordless compact or right angle drill in my battery size.
I had my mind set on cordless but leaning towards corded now. None of my cordless family sells one & don't want to worry about the battery going dead in the future and spending $50 down the road for one tool.
I'm going to look into the compact drills now and eyeing a corded milwaukee.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

do you have the compact versions of Rigid's drill or driver? those are both very small, and would probably do what you want.


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

Ridgid compact is a 12v & I've got the 18v


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

How about this PC 12V Compact for $80?
Maybe the Li-Ion batts will work w/ your other tools...


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

GottaFixIt said:


> How about this PC 12V Compact for $80?
> Maybe the Li-Ion batts will work w/ your other tools...


Doesn't work. I've got the drill/impact combo. The head on the impact is bigger them my 18v ridgid.:laughing:
Here's two that I'm going to check out.
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=100671597&R=100671597
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...talogId=10053&productId=202019856&R=202019856


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Steven B said:


> Ridgid compact is a 12v & I've got the 18v


no, there are multiple sizes of Rigid 18v tools that all use the same batteries.


----------



## Steven B (Sep 22, 2011)

Can you elaborate more? I've got the X4 impact & X2 hammer drill. 

I ended up getting the B&D LI3100 and worked great for in area the I needed it for.


----------



## ramcr913 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have these two items from HF. They perform adequately, but I only use them occasionally. I have my doubts either one would hold up to hard continuous use, but you never know. Cheap enuff to toss after a few jobs.

Item 95877- http://www.harborfreight.com/3-8-eighth-inch-close-quarters-drill-with-keyless-chuck-95877.html

Item 92188- http://www.harborfreight.com/3-8-eighth-inch-angle-drill-attachment-with-keyless-chuck-92188.html


----------



## leungw (Apr 20, 2009)

Another vote for Hitachi WH10DCL.

http://www.amazon.com/Hitachi-WH10DCL-12-Volt-Right-Angle-Impact/dp/B002S5A76M


----------

